# Zombie Poll



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*Cowboy Mummy Poll*

These recent polls have given me a good idea for one: Vote on your favorite cowboy mummy movie featuring Elvis and JFK.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lol. Great poll. But isn't it a cowboy mummy?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Whatever. Actually, I meant to say mummy. But there you go - very little attention to detail. Ah, the curse of being an absent-minded genius!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I went with "other" -- I'm afraid my homevideo production entitled: *"The Madcap Adventures of Archie, the funloving Cowboy Mummy with guest appearances by JFK and Elvis" * beats Bubba Ho-Tep.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

My favorite part was the use of the term "madcap". It's one of my favorite words.

But seriously, it looks like "Bubba" has some competition right on his bum! Let's rock the vote!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I don't expect too many more people to vote for my film (  )... so I'd assume that ol' Bubba Ho-Tep will win this without any problem.  

....haha.... Madcap...


----------

